# When is best age for a retriever to be neutered ?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When you say "neuter" you mean a male dog. But when you talk about going into heat, I think you mean a female dog, and females are spayed.
When people get dogs from shelters, the shelters want to reduce the incidence of "unplanned" breedings, so they usually require that those dogs be neutered or spayed at a very young age.
When we had to decide when to neuter our male dog, after reading up on the subject, we decided to wait until our dog was close to 2 years. There are lots of threads on this topic.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have in the past, had my males neutered at 6- 8 months old, but with my male pup, spirit, i am going to wait, until one year, at least that is my plan.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive herd that it is totally better to wait until 18+months so that they can full out and fully develop. When you neuter too young (6months) it can stunt the growth and make them lanky. It is in our contract to wait to 12-14months but i'll be waiting as long as possible!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

With our male chihuahua/terrier... we waited until he was almost 2 years. (1 year, 11 months).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There are a number of good reasons to wait, and for me, they are health related. Here are some good articles to read:

Deciding Whether and When to Neuter a Golden Retreiver This is Rhonda Hovan's article specifically addressing Golden Retrievers

Spay, Neuter, and Cancer: Revisiting and Old Trinity

American College of Theriogenologists

Should I spay or should I no... pros and cons of neutering

My contract specifies dogs not be neutered before 15-18 months, or my warranty is void. Spaying is a little different, because of the possibility of pyometra (a potentially deadly uterine infection) and the mess of dealing with a bitch in season for pet people. I still prefer that my bitches not be spayed until after a heat cycle, or not before 9 months of age at the earliest.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since you have a male puppy he would be neutered. You said your contract says that Marley should not be neutered before 18 months so that should be what you go by. If the contract says not to neuter until a certain age or the contract would be void, then wait. With males there is no heat cycle so you dont have to worry. But he will react if there is a female around him that does come into heat so you have to keep him from all females in heat. 

Alot of the vets are still of the old way of doing at a young age but I would wait. They use the testosterone in their body to fill out and if you neuter them at a young age they stop producing the testosterone and can be lankier and have a thinner head.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our breeder said Gambler should not be neutered before 18 months.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

wow, that article was a real eye-opener. Now, I'm even debating whether to have Duffy neutered or leave him intact. 

Kris


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

If that's true, your breeder doesn't have much experience...
puppies go into puberty at around 6-8 months. Females go into heat for the first time also around this time. I know it's in your contract, but if you neuter your pup earlier, it can prevent leg lifting and marking early on.
I'm going to neuter my golden puppy at around 8 months, so he can fully grow out, but not too late, to prevent the leg listing and and so he won't go looking for "tail". haha.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goldens don't fill out completely by 8 months... 

I can pull out pictures of my Jacks at that age and he definitely looked immature and gawky. And while he was full height at a year old, he still hadn't filled out completely in the shoulders and the rest of his frame. 

That's kinda why certain breeders are requiring that owners wait until 18 months (for male dogs). 

Training and restriction prevents male dogs from chasing the girls. And some puppies learn to lift their leg pretty early - especially if there is an older male around to show them. And some still lift their legs _after_ being neutered. 

I've never owned a female dog, but imagine that I would definitely follow the rule of waiting for the girlie to have her first heat and then arrange for her to be spayed. While I have never seen any reason to neuter my male dogs, there are plenty of health reasons to spay female dogs who will not be bred, and as soon as possible.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would forgo the vet package and wait until you are comfortable neutering him, and since your breeder contract states it must be after 18 months, and neutering earlier I'm sure voids any health guarantee you have with the breeder, that alone is reason enough to wait.... however as stated already, the health benefits in waiting until full growth and maturity to neuter are great.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, everyone on here has their own views on the subject and by the sounds of it you have a good breeder, I really would follow her advice. 
I also had a few questions like you when considering neutering and did my research both on here and on the wider net.
I had my Jamie neutered at exactly 18 months old (my vet agreed this was also a good age,although some colleagues in the practice did not&I felt pressured by them when they were giving me a stern look shaking their heads!). My reasons were for both health and aesthetic ie long bone development and 'blocky' head. 
He's now 2 yrs 3 months old and is wonderful
Many vets recommend neutering early as im sure they see many litters born out of ignorance/recklessness and the consequences as we know arent pleasent for unwanted pups. You are a responsible owner and should make the final decision.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

There are many irresponsible dog owners out there and I believe the early spay and neuter programs target them. In my experience vets and vet techs who hail from large urban centers push this as a means of controlling unintended breeding. This is also true of rescues. The good ones separate themselves from that blanket policy and actually do their homework.

The "studies" on this can be confusing, and many of them lack scientific rigor. A case study of a small sample of animals is not rigorous enough to make some of the recommendations I've seen in print. As an epidemiologist by training (study of the distribution and spread of disease in humans), I am appalled by some of these "studies" and the conclusions they reach. Few have a background in experimental design and biostatistics, but as you read some of these studies look at the sample size, the variables they examine and those they control for, the statistical level of confidence (.99 is good but anything less than .95 is voodoo in anything other than a sociology experiment), and the time frame covered.

There is some excellent research coming out of Tufts showing a trend toward certain cancers possibly being correlated with early spaying, and a fairly strong correlation with musculoskeletal injuries in later life after early spay and neutering. Based on those data, I _*personally*_ won't spay or neuter before one year, and 18 months is my target. That said, depending on where a person lives or their lifestyle, or if they obtain an animal from a rescue or shelter with an ironclad policy, waiting that long may not be an option.

Pete
Ragtag Golden Retriever Rescue
Stowe, Vermont


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Abby said:


> If that's true, your breeder doesn't have much experience...
> puppies go into puberty at around 6-8 months. Females go into heat for the first time also around this time. I know it's in your contract, but if you neuter your pup earlier, it can prevent leg lifting and marking early on.
> I'm going to neuter my golden puppy at around 8 months, so he can fully grow out, but not too late, to prevent the leg listing and and so he won't go looking for "tail". haha.


Goldens dont full out by 8months, if anything it can take up to 2+ years. Thats why breeders say to wait until you fix them. That way they wont have the chance to get lanky or akward looking. Some goldens when you fix them preimaturely will grow alot bigger then they were supposed too. The marking also stops after they are fixed, but they do still lift their leg.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Goldens dont full out by 8months, if anything it can take up to 2+ years. Thats why breeders say to wait until you fix them. That way they wont have the chance to get lanky or akward looking. Some goldens when you fix them preimaturely will grow alot bigger then they were supposed too. The marking also stops after they are fixed, but they do still lift their leg.


I absolutely agree. Long bone growth takes place at the epiphysis, or growth plate near the ends. Testosterone in males triggers epiphyseal fusion, stopping the bones from getting longer. Without that trigger, bones continue to grow until other triggers kick in. This changes the geometry of joints in some dogs and can heighten the risk of cruciate ligament tears, etc. That was one of the primary findings in the Tufts study of early spay/neutering I cited above.

I'm not so sure about marking going away after neutering. All three of my boys are neutered, and all three continue to mark. Glenfiddich, before passing from hemangio three years ago at the age of ten, insisted on marking over other dogs' marks even if he only had a drop to squeeze out! And being a rescue he was neutered at six months.

Pete
Ragtag Golden Retriever Rescue
Stowe, Vermont


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

but if you neuter your pup earlier, it can prevent leg lifting and marking early on.


Some spayed and neutered dogs will still lift their leg. Spaying and neutering does not guarantee that they won't.

IMO, all dogs mark. Some do it more than others. In my experience most of the dogs I come across out in the public are spayed and neutered and still mark.
Many that do not want their dogs to mark will train them to walk with the owner on leash (without sniffing, reading p-mail etc) and train their dogs to relieve themselves on command. They are managing their dogs outdoor experiences.

If your contract states 18 months then I would follow the contract. If there are problems (health, or training) that you have and feel that earlier neutering is warranted speak with your breeder and they will either help you solve your problem or change the contract for you so that you do not invalidate it. A good breeder that has the health and welfare of their pups in mind will work with you to solve any problems.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We are waiting until Sawyer is at least 18 months to neuter him. In my opinion, and my breeder's, the benefits far outweigh the risks. At this point, Sawyer is still squatting to potty, and I'm hoping that he will continue since he only has his sister to watch and learn from.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Even though my other dog is not a Golden I figured I would let you know that we neutered him at 6 months and he still marks and lifts his leg to pee. He also every so often tries to get "frisky" with stuffed toys so neutering them early doesn't always mean that they won't develop these traits and keep them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

cory said:


> Even though my other dog is not a Golden I figured I would let you know that we neutered him at 6 months and he still marks and lifts his leg to pee. He also every so often tries to get "frisky" with stuffed toys so neutering them early doesn't always mean that they won't develop these traits and keep them.


This is correct with Goldens also. It also will not change their personality, and rarely "cures" aggression, although the comment that they will not wander in search of a bitch in heat is generally true (nothing is ever 100%  )


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

solinvictus said:


> If your contract states 18 months then I would follow the contract. If there are problems (health, or training) that you have and feel that earlier neutering is warranted speak with your breeder and they will either help you solve your problem or change the contract for you so that you do not invalidate it. A good breeder that has the health and welfare of their pups in mind will work with you to solve any problems.


This is exactly my thinking. We have a 12 month neuter date in our breeder's contract (or when he starts lifting his leg. I know, strange). Cosmo enjoys daycare and it has proven very beneficial for him behaviourally. If we decide that it would benefit him more to continue in daycare and be neutered earlier than 12 months, rather than waiting a few more months we'll chat with our breeder.

In regards to shelters/rescues doing early spaying/neutering, here in BC the shelters are starting to do some adoptions (esp. large breed puppies) when they are not yet fixed. However, we only do it for families who have a history of spaying/neutering their dogs and we make their appmt with our clinic and we pay for it. You'd be surprised how many people come into our location asking for an unfixed dog (any breed) so they can breed it to their other unfixed dog. Dog theives have been known to break into shelters to steal unfixed dogs if they're on the property for puppy mill operations or fighting rings. Even within the shelter organization the issue is touchy and there is no easy answer.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Piper wants me to wait (lol)*

I was so concerned about the right time to neuter. When we went in for our eight month checkup, the vet tech asked if I wanted to go ahead and make an appointment for neutering. My vet shook his head and said that I should wait as long as I could but not to neuter before fourteen months and that if he were in my position he'd wait until at least sixteen.

So, I'm holding out for sixteen but am beginning to shoot for eighteen months. 

Leg Hike Story - Piper was quite large at ten months and he had always squatted. One evening, we went into the backyard and he got a funny expression on his face, then looked really serious and the back right leg shoots up in the air and the "marking" went right on the Leyland Cypress, bullseye ! He looked so happy and proud. I still laugh about it.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My vet said he won't do it any earlier then 10 months for a male. And he said that's only when they're aggressive. For Chester, he said about 2 years is the perfect age.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We had Hank neutered at 1 yr. He started lifting his leg around 10 mos. He still lifts sometimes but the constant marking around the yard stopped about 2 weeks after surgery.

I was trying to hold out until 18 mos. but he marked in the house and I didn't want that behavior to become a habit.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I know they don't completely fill out at 8 months, i'm just saying, personally I will neuter him then


----------



## lddoty6979 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm not sure why leg-lifting is a problem-a housebroken golden would never mark in the house. In addition, neutering does not insure a male will not mark. The reasons for delaying neutering are for good health, particularly joint health. Recent research indicates that this is particularly true for golden. I recommend you rethink early neutering.


----------

